# Is it safe to buy from ebay US website and get shipped to India?



## raksrules (Jun 25, 2008)

Please let me know Is it safe to buy from ebay US website and get shipped to India?
Please give me some tips as i am a first time buyer. Any help in this regard will be highly appreciated. I am planning to buy a external HDD form there and ship it to India


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jun 26, 2008)

which website ?


----------



## krates (Jun 26, 2008)

it is safe 

tip is that first confirm the dealer that the product will be shipped to india or not
and 
check the negative and positive comments of the seller


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

well ,customs duties and all....


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

First of all why are you getting an external hard drive all the way from the States? If it were something that wasn't available in India then fine. But hard drives cost almost the same out here. 

As for it being safe, I have bought stuff from the States, twice. Both times the stuff arrived. But you can never say. Always pay via Paypal.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 27, 2008)

eBay US ships to India?

Oh, it does. Wow! I can get the Plantronics headset from there then.


----------

